# Outdoors > Fishing >  I suck at snapper fishing!

## R93

After getting great advice from Cam and Mikee and everyone else in Nelson I have thrashed the water to foam this morning and not a bite.
Sneeze reckons I am jinxed☺
Still a beaut day all the same and away to Kenepuru tonight for another go at the snaps and a pig or deer.



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

New boat ? Photos please ! The Sounds is a beautiful place but I wouldn't rush back , if the snappers  are not on it seems there is fuck all else to catch for miles traveled . 
 Looked again and realise you in Nelson bay , how deep ?

----------


## Dundee

Oh well at least it is calm.

----------


## mikee

Well try around here

41.06.135
173.15.950 and use Pillies and lotsa burley

----------


## Gibo

Few things wrong Dave
Boats to clean ffs!! 
Not enough bait ffs!
Wheres the burley trail at? ffs!
Cant see any beers wtf? ffs!
Hold on to ya bloody rod man!! Sometimes the bites can be suttle if they aint on the chew hard, fuck any sort of gay recurve hook right off and use a normal hook and strike the bastards!! ffs!
NIce day but  :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## R93

> Few things wrong Dave
> Boats to clean ffs!! 
> Not enough bait ffs!
> Wheres the burley trail at? ffs!
> Cant see any beers wtf? ffs!
> Hold on to ya bloody rod man!! Sometimes the bites can be suttle if they aint on the chew hard, fuck any sort of gay recurve hook right off and use a normal hook and strike the bastards!! ffs!
> NIce day but


We are pissing g ourselves!!!!😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Well try around here
> 
> 41.06.135
> 173.15.950 and use Pillies and lotsa burley


Cheers mikee I will look it up but Chris reckons it will be the boat shed or a local fish shop ha ha☺

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Can't find those co-ords on my phone.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> New boat ? Photos please ! The Sounds is a beautiful place but I wouldn't rush back , if the snappers  are not on it seems there is fuck all else to catch for miles traveled . 
>  Looked again and realise you in Nelson bay , how deep ?


We are in the bay just off Nelson.
Yup new McLay 5.2 Munsey. No pics as yet.
Happy with boat. Goes well and quiet with a 4 stroke. Almost to big for me.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Can't find those co-ords on my phone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


FFS try this
Anywhere here

----------


## Ryan

^ FFS, still using XP!

----------


## Gibo

@R93 what phone have you got and have you bought navionics for it? Bloody good app mate highly recomend it and the new sonar view gives great contour views  :Grin:

----------


## Munsey

Mclay nice choice . What is the weather forecast like for fishing nelson this weekend ? My boat is fighting fit again wahooooo and Friday off

----------


## Gibo

> Mclay nice choice . What is the weather forecast like for fishing nelson this weekend ? My boat is fighting fit again wahooooo and Friday off


Probably grey and cloudy if Dave doesnt get a Snapper  :Wink:

----------


## mikee

> ^ FFS, still using XP!


It works and stable

----------


## Proudkiwi

Bring it up to Raglan Dave. I wont bore you with all the details but we were literally catching snapper up to 20lbs without bait last weekend. (disclosure- flasher rigs) Limit in 45 mins.

Took longer to drive out to 55mtrs than it did to catch them all  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> FFS try this
> Anywhere here
> Attachment 31093


Thanks mate we are heading to the sounds now.
Should have some luck with the deer.
I can usually find them things and I don't have to coax them onto a hook until they are already dead😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> @R93 what phone have you got and have you bought navionics for it? Bloody good app mate highly recomend it and the new sonar view gives great contour views


Ta mate i will look it up👍

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Probably grey and cloudy if Dave doesnt get a Snapper


Na.......I am used to it. Can catch anything else but friggin snapper!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Ta mate i will look it up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Worth the 18 bucks. Have used it along side the furuno and its spot on. Thats with iPhone 4s

----------


## Ryan

> It works and stable


... and insecure.

----------


## veitnamcam

Well that's a Bugger Dave .

I hope to get out in the dingy this evening so will see if it is just you or not  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

> Well that's a Bugger Dave .
> 
> I hope to get out in the dingy this evening so will see if it is just you or not 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


I can guarantee it is me! You will load up.
Chris has told me asked if I had any bait on my hooks😆

Ganging up on the coastie eh!
I will shoot one of your Nelson deer and wait 2 hrs for Chris to gut it😉

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Ah  that's just fishing, some times they just are not there or they are but not on the bite.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ryan

I suck at fishing. I'm good at drinking though.

----------


## gadgetman

> ... and insecure.


It's no less secure than the more recent versions, but it is a hell of a lot more efficient.

----------


## deadidick

I thought that Sealords had caught all the snapper in the bay? FV Witby and Fifeshire to thank for that. Head over to D'Urvile Isld if weathers nice. If you have no luck there climb onto Stephens Isld and make yr self one of those lizard kababs

----------


## Ryan

> It's no less secure than the more recent versions, but it is a hell of a lot more efficient.


I'm not dissing it as an operating system but it's been around 13 years - plenty of time for all of its weaknesses to have been thoroughly examined and exploited, particularly as it's not been updated since April - ergo it is less secure, particularly if being used over an internet connection.

edit: apologies for the thread hijack

----------


## mikee

R93, If that was you in the Silver Hilux at Big Blue Dive and fish, watch out as they have a way of hoovering all your $$ directly from your wallet.

----------


## R93

> R93, If that was you in the Silver Hilux at Big Blue Dive and fish, watch out as they have a way of hoovering all your $$ directly from your wallet.


Na mate, not me. My Lux is green. Chris took me burns Co next door. They got a hundy out of me.😆

Soaked a bait near snapper point in Kenepuru. Usual story there. If anyone wants to know how to make a pilly last a record amount of time. I  am happy to show you.
I eem to do it all the time. Even the bait fish and spotties are not interested😂

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

So you dont suck at snapper fishing just fishing!  :Grin:

----------


## R93

> So you dont suck at snapper fishing just fishing!


Apparently so.😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Toby

Did sneeze catch a snapper?

----------


## mikee

Just heard from a mate who was fishing off Mapua this morning, fishing was hard he only got 5 and only 2 of those were on a rod, other 3 on the longline

 He reckons the cold snap has buggered it for a few days

----------


## R93

Hunting was good. Nice yearling for the freezer.
Missed out on a wee mob of 7 pigs early on.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Hunting was good. Nice yearling for the freezer.
> Missed out on a wee mob of 7 pigs early on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


What are you doing with a rattle gun. 
Plus.........you suck at most things

----------


## Ryan

> Hunting was good. Nice yearling for the freezer.
> Missed out on a wee mob of 7 pigs early on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Good work.

----------


## R93

> What are you doing with a rattle gun. 
> Plus.........you suck at most things


I know. Its a gift😇

It's sneezes new toy. Goes well. I couldn't believe he bought one.



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Set the net right aye R93? :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

Well it's not just you Dave.
  I couldn't get out the front to the snap this evening, by the time I got to the bar had already taken a good 20 liters of water on over the front and had to retreat back into Monaco.

Didn't really expect to get any snap in there it's too early but did think I would get some kahawai and rig

I got this 




Millions of bait fish  then  on curfu gotta massive Ray that was a good bit of fun but when I got it to the boat my mate wouldn't let me land it 
Managed to get it off in the water.

Then the wind dropped and sea flattened just as I had to come home.

----------


## gadgetman

Hey VC, there is a thread around here somewhere about filleting to make the most of your fish.

----------


## Toby

Ahhh, I see you take cans of water with you  :Grin:

----------


## rambler

Mate of mine in Nelson reckons those plastic baits are the way to go down there. Don't seem to work so good up this way though.

----------


## mikee

From what reports I have heard this morning, you were a day early Mr R93  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Mate of mine in Nelson reckons those plastic baits are the way to go down there. Don't seem to work so good up this way though.


Interesting, i have only ever caught cod with them .

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

> From what reports I have heard this morning, you were a day early Mr R93


Yup. I am rarely late😆
Not worried. Had a ball. Got some meat and the rest of the day fishing here in Kenepuru so all is not lost yet. 
Will come up and fish the bay after my next shift with the kids and after I set the boat up/child proof it.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Smiddy

got some pics of the new rig?
we had an interesting time on the mahitahi bar on saturday - missis is never going out/in there again she says

----------


## R93

> got some pics of the new rig?
> we had an interesting time on the mahitahi bar on saturday - missis is never going out/in there again she says


Texted ya few pics

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## john worthington

sounds like we have to organize a south westland fishing trip small boats out small creeks to catch big fish :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Smiddy

> sounds like we have to organize a south westland fishing trip small boats out small creeks to catch big fish


lets do it, i am ready and waiting

----------


## Chris

R93 put those frigin pilchards threw the Berly mincer & get some Bonito ,your catch rate will increase heaps

----------


## R93

I always thought piper was the best bait?
Yeah we used both salmon and pilchard burley. 
Will have another go in the bay when I get back from work next month.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Chris

Piper works fine on Kahawai ,get 2 baits out of each but I gave up on pillies & a variety of other shit a long time ago. 
Found bonito although soft & needed to be tied on with a few wraps of cotton was more productive & acceptable to a variety of species .
If you want to try 1 of my rigs ,which are just about fool proof (handy in my case) flick me your address.

----------


## R93

Pm sent Chris, cheers!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Scouser

Nice yearling @R93 i would call that weekend a success..... :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chris

> Pm sent Chris, cheers!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Will drop in post no way to work.Nice part of the country you live in R93.
Spent 6 weeks at Kokotahi a few years ago March /April ,that area is awesome .

----------


## R93

Cheers Chris.
I fly back to work in the morning. Will try it out in 3 weeks hopefully.
Spent many a night in the Kokatahi pub😆
Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Chris

Nice people but aren't all coasters . I quite liked the Red Lion myself .

----------


## Yukon

Just got back from fishing Beatrix Bay with dad-in-law and his nephew. It's fishing really well, we caught loads of good gurnard, a lot of blue cod (which all had to be returned, much to the delight of the local shags), a 20lb snapper (which I didn't catch, but would like to have done), a 'cutta (which is an amazing fish to smoke), some kahawai (which smoke well, but not as good as 'cutta), a few edible sharks, and a squid (whose guts caught the snapper), and a fishing rod. Yep, I caught an old fishing rod, how surreal is that?

The boys produced their new long-line, which only confirmed my belief that long-lines are *THE* most efficient way of catching spiny dogfish, and bloody hard work when having to retrieve by hand.

It was a good trip, but my liver took a bit of a hammering  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Toby

Whats a cutta? You don't mean barracuda do you?

----------


## Gibo

> Whats a cutta? You don't mean barracuda do you?


NZ Barracouta is not an actual Barracuda

----------


## veitnamcam

The bay is fishing very well at the moment just off rabbit island, took Greg out Tuesday before work lines in the water by about quarter past five by 6am we had landed 10 on rods and went to pick up long line before it caught too many and got another 7, Dad went out wed morning and got his 10 all on the rod.

----------


## Gibo

I dont think many know this:
Thyrsites atun, the snoek, is a long, thin, species of snake mackerel found in the seas of the Southern Hemisphere. This fish can reach a length of 200 centimetres (79 in) SL though most do not exceed 75 centimetres (30 in) SL. The maximum recorded weight for this species is 6 kilograms (13 lb). It is very important to commercial fisheries and is also a popular game fish. It is currently the only known member of its genus.[2] It is also known in Australasia as barracouta though it is not related to the barracuda.

----------


## Gapped axe

yup I knew

----------


## Yukon

> I dont think many know this:
> Thyrsites atun, the snoek, is a long, thin, species of snake mackerel found in the seas of the Southern Hemisphere. This fish can reach a length of 200 centimetres (79 in) SL though most do not exceed 75 centimetres (30 in) SL. The maximum recorded weight for this species is 6 kilograms (13 lb). It is very important to commercial fisheries and is also a popular game fish. It is currently the only known member of its genus.[2] It is also known in Australasia as barracouta though it is not related to the barracuda.


Apparently, canned smoked snoek can be bought in Aus. I've never eaten these fish 'cause I was told that they didn't taste too good, were full of worms, and only useful as bait. That changed the day that my F-i-L gave me a taste of one that he had cold smoked.

----------


## Gibo

> Apparently, canned smoked snoek can be bought in Aus. I've never eaten these fish 'cause I was told that they didn't taste too good, were full of worms, and only useful as bait. That changed the day that my F-i-L gave me a taste of one that he had cold smoked.


I have never tried it but I would sooner eat a pooh  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

I have been woken up in the middle of the night to change the tune of the filtting machine to fillet them.
As they come out of the machine onto the white conveyors under lights you could see the flesh was actually 50percent worm parasite.

I said "who eats this Shit?" apparently the aussi fish and chip market love it. 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spudattack

Yep, the cape snoek is regarded as a delicacy in South Africa too, its a prize catch and you pay through the nose for it! I think NZ is the only country in the world that don't eat it!

----------


## Gibo

Might be why NZ is the best country in the world  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Spudattack

Snoek Braai Recipe | Snoek Apricot Jam

Recipe if you want to try!

----------


## Ryan

> Yep, the cape snoek is regarded as a delicacy in South Africa too, its a prize catch and you pay through the nose for it! I think NZ is the only country in the world that don't eat it!


It's also bony as fuck.

----------


## Chris

Is this the same fish I catch round here that I refer to as blue Hake ? Think of similar genus ,1st cousin perhaps.
Hake / Gem fish being probably the best of all smoking fish .High in oil content which is why both species are excellent smoked.
Known to carry a gut worm similar to that which the IS cod get but not a problem if they are gutted straight away .

----------


## Scribe

> I have been woken up in the middle of the night to change the tune of the filtting machine to fillet them.
> As they come out of the machine onto the white conveyors under lights you could see the flesh was actually 50percent worm parasite.
> 
> I said "who eats this Shit?" apparently the aussi fish and chip market love it. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Like you Cam, they couldn't pay me enough to eat them. The sight of all those worms sticking their heads out of a couda fillet you have just cut up for bait is enough to put anyone off surely. A hell of a lot of the fish species we caught around I don't eat worms dead or alive, if I can help it.

Cold smoked probably just made the worms more lively.

----------


## smidey

here's how i set up to catch snapper and it works so give it a go next time. Use a really long trace off the sinker, like 20 to 30 feet long. the sinker sits on the bottom and the hook/bait will move away and sit on the bottom as well. only thing is to make sure the terrain is suitable.

----------


## Gibo

> here's how i set up to catch snapper and it works so give it a go next time. Use a really long trace off the sinker, like 20 to 30 feet long. the sinker sits on the bottom and the hook/bait will move away and sit on the bottom as well. only thing is to make sure the terrain is suitable.


Sounds like a harbour rig to me  :Grin:  Strong current?

----------


## smidey

I don't know what it's called but i saw a guy using it and gave it a try. i use it regularly, not just in strong currents

----------


## Gibo

Must be hard feeling bites with a sinker 30 feet behind the hook?

----------


## smidey

yeah, probably don't feel a lot of them i guess

----------


## Gibo

Using recurves or j hooks? Sorry for all the questions but new methods intrigue me  :Grin:

----------


## smidey

i don't know the terminology but they are the standard shape, not the odd curved shaped ones

----------


## 25/08IMP

Yea you are right Gibo it is used in strong currant usually with a running sinker and a circle hook, also good for Gurnard or sometimes we tie a long trace onto the bottom of our dropper rig.
Currant is the big thing with snapper if fishing over structure and burley back to it with floating baits for the big fellas.

----------


## Gibo

> Yea you are right Gibo it is used in strong currant usually with a running sinker and a circle hook, also good for Gurnard or sometimes we tie a long trace onto the bottom of our dropper rig.
> Currant is the big thing with snapper if fishing over structure and burley back to it with floating baits for the big fellas.


Yeah mate. The sliding sinker trick is used quite a lot in the Tauranga harbour where the current can be bloody strong. I hang onto the hook/bait and let the sinker take line out, when it hits the bottom you chuck the hook/bait in and it makes it to the bottom. 

Current is deffinately very importand for snapper. Without it you are lucky to have any success. It does happen though  :Grin:

----------


## Yukon

> I have been woken up in the middle of the night to change the tune of the filtting machine to fillet them.
> As they come out of the machine onto the white conveyors under lights you could see the flesh was actually 50percent worm parasite.


Great, thanks for that.  :Sick:

----------


## R93

Anyone tried eating Garfish? (Piper) 
Bloody good eating if you get a few big ones. Bones come out in one go if ya roll a bottle over them.

Might give ya a bell when I am in Nelson in the next few weeks Cam. Knowing my luck the snapper will go quiet when I am home but I will give it a nudge anyway.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

For sure Dave, hopefully I can break your curse! :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

I haven't tried piper , is this one?
they are real tricky to catch on 5 bar hooks.



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

> For sure Dave, hopefully I can break your curse!


I will try and drink it away at a couple airport lounges on my way back to Godsown😆

I don't fancy seeing you or Chris doing any Voodoo rituals or dancing funny
to rid me of it😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## john worthington

when you home Dave your knives are done

----------


## R93

> when you home Dave your knives are done


You're a legend mate. Home next Saturday. I will pop round and grab them then.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Chris

No vodo rituals or any other form of hocus pokus bull shit required . Couple of good hits last night fishing off the sand .


8 lb & 3 lb , 1 small kahawai for Shadow .

----------


## Yukon

> For sure Dave, hopefully I can break your curse!


Small yellow eyed mullet? 

Pipers are long, thin, and snouty. Bit like a bonsai swordfish.

----------


## Chris

Yep ,thats a wee mullet but its cool those & herring make good baits for big snapper ,scale & then steak them.Even the heads are good bait.

----------


## stingray

> Whats a cutta? You don't mean barracuda do you?


yip, .... southern sailfish, snakes, tackle shop owners friend , cray bait , cod chewing piece of shit fish etc... and smokes up pretty good according to Yukon!!

Truth be told we ate a lot of it when we were young, mum cooked it up in fish cakes (she wasted nothing), huge bones so easy to work with....don't rember them having the worms in the flesh they do now?  does anyone else?

I use em for long line or cheap bait myself, excellent gropher bait!

----------


## Chris

I'm told its a gut worm stingray ,when the host fish dies the worm eats its way out because it needs to find a new host. 
They not fussy about how the escape they just eat their way out ,through the flesh .I generally head & gut them cut in half to fit into my pack .No where near as ugly when you cut the head off either. Leave them any length of time & if they are carrying worm then you got a problem .

----------


## burtonator

Plenty out in Nelson at the moment, all on the long line though.
Still nice to bring some home for tea
Heres 3 out of the 10 we got.

----------


## stingray

One rod caught rest on L line... Two hour soak at 30 meters ... All squid baits

----------


## time out

Hey R93 - can I get to be a member of your club - I am an expert at not catching snapper  :Pissed Off: 
Second trip out of Sulphur Point yesterday - never touched a fish 
Dundee tells me I need to talk with Chris 
Jeez Chris - I used to think that going out of Bowentown was hard work - but at least we used to get a feed 
We were close to plenty of boats yesterday and never saw anyone getting excited - close to Matakana and out towards Karewa - bait, soft bait, anchored and drifting 
I need to talk with someone before next trip - any experts out there that need a ride or anyone that wants to buy a T581 - its going cheap cause there must be something wrong with it  :36 1 7:

----------


## Gibo

Shit was suposed to get in touch. Hit the harbour mate. Tried all weekend out at Pukehina (well I drunk beer on the beach) and mates only got undersized ones. 
Get up the Te Puna channel at the turn of high up in a metre or two. Burley hard and you should be all go. Does take a few visits to work out the channels but once you know where they are its all go this time of year.

----------


## R93

> Hey R93 - can I get to be a member of your club - I am an expert at not catching snapper issed off:
> Second trip out of Sulphur Point yesterday - never touched a fish 
> Dundee tells me I need to talk with Chris 
> Jeez Chris - I used to think that going out of Bowentown was hard work - but at least we used to get a feed 
> We were close to plenty of boats yesterday and never saw anyone getting excited - close to Matakana and out towards Karewa - bait, soft bait, anchored and drifting 
> I need to talk with someone before next trip - any experts out there that need a ride or anyone that wants to buy a T581 - its going cheap cause there must be something wrong with it


It is a small club but you're more than welcome.
I had a few last trip up chasing them but I am pretty sure I still suck at it.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## screamO

Looks like I need to pull the boat out and go get some before they bugger off again. Love pulling in the long lines when they are full of snapper.

----------


## Gapped axe

I don't, caught this one last weekend . Put it back after a photo but 5 mins and it was back up again, so tried yet again but no joy so I kept it. Around 11kg scales were crap they kept bouncing between 10 an 12kg's so I took the medium.

----------


## veitnamcam

The old man and his brother got their 20 in half an hour last sat out off parapara beach, dad had four on board before uncle had finished fucking around with the anchor  :Grin: 
All on the rods, haven't heard any reports of "Good" snapper fishing in nelson for a while but you usually get a few weeks after spawn of "good"

----------


## Chris

Snapper might have finally come inshore ,picked up 4 this morning 2@ 3kg & a couple smaller but still nice pannies . 
Been slow turning up but hopefully they'll hang around for a while now

----------


## Danny

> Hey R93 - can I get to be a member of your club - I am an expert at not catching snapper 
> Second trip out of Sulphur Point yesterday - never touched a fish 
> Dundee tells me I need to talk with Chris 
> Jeez Chris - I used to think that going out of Bowentown was hard work - but at least we used to get a feed 
> We were close to plenty of boats yesterday and never saw anyone getting excited - close to Matakana and out towards Karewa - bait, soft bait, anchored and drifting 
> I need to talk with someone before next trip - any experts out there that need a ride or anyone that wants to buy a T581 - its going cheap cause there must be something wrong with it


Hard case
Hi mate, I normally head out off the mount either via the 'Cut' or sulphur pt to spot x and burley and stray line. We've caught our limit in all trips. 3@ over 20lbs also. Weighed and photographed and released apart from one that died instantly. 
Snapper are my favourite sea fish to catch as they can be off or on... When they're on it a buzz. Probably release 80 in a day fishing and often don't move I just wait till they come in. 

If you have a boat you could tag along or you could jump in with me...as long as your not a wanker and you also bring the coffee and gingernuts. 
My boats got an electrical problem and caused problems on Thursdays outing so will be two weeks out of action.

----------


## veitnamcam

How many of those 80 released fish survive do you think?

----------


## K95

I suck at salmon fishing.

----------


## Danny

> How many of those 80 released fish survive do you think?


Most are around the 30-37cm mark and are flighting fit when released. Our limit bag normally consists of these actual fish that have actually swallowed the bait deep so rather than risk damage to the fish we tap on head, retrieve the sinker and hook and put on ice. Nice. 
So I would hazard an accurate guess and say only two fish over the last few years were 50/50. One was 21lbs. He was looking lethargic but rather than take him home I gave him a fighting chance at procreating. 
Unlike those snapper and gurnard floating off the west coast right now. 
Shameful. Gutless. Wrong.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yes every fish caught by a trawler should have to be landed and counted against their quota, this is how it works deep sea but not inshore?

----------


## Chris

Time Out: Maybe its back to basics time dude, fish change of light am/pm .Try the old moari way ,2hrs each side of high tide or an hr each side of low.The traditional feeding peeks ,forget about bite times etc most of its B/S any way.Big bit of skippy on a 5/0 hook,wrap some cotton round it & throw it over the side. Rod in holder a coldie ,kick back, hurry up n wait . Back the drag off to pretty slippery .
Stress free if ya got enough coldies man .

----------


## mrs dundee

> I suck at salmon fishing.


try trout fishing.

----------


## R93

> I suck at salmon fishing.


Few about I hear mate. Got a couple pics tonight from a cobber doing well around Whataroa.
Looking forward to a fish myself.
Gunna head south for the comp when I get home and then to Haast for some saltwater action.

Will give you a bell and we can have a look for a salmon.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Time Out: Maybe its back to basics time dude, fish change of light am/pm .Try the old moari way ,2hrs each side of high tide or an hr each side of low.The traditional feeding peeks ,forget about bite times etc most of its B/S any way.Big bit of skippy on a 5/0 hook,wrap some cotton round it & throw it over the side. Rod in holder a coldie ,kick back, hurry up n wait . Back the drag off to pretty slippery .
> Stress free if ya got enough coldies man .


I hate to think how many ive lost from putting it in the rod holder :Sad:

----------


## Chris

> I hate to think how many ive lost from putting it in the rod holder


I can't hold onto 2 x 16' surf rods at the same time but if you'd like to try 1 of my rig's it may solve the problem mate?

----------


## K95

> Few about I hear mate. Got a couple pics tonight from a cobber doing well around Whataroa.
> Looking forward to a fish myself.
> Gunna head south for the comp when I get home and then to Haast for some saltwater action.
> 
> Will give you a bell and we can have a look for a salmon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Yeah few getting caught at mapourika, Okarito etc but a bit slim up here. Still a few getting caught but the water is crystal clear and bloody low. Hopefully the forecast rain turns up this weekend and I can sink a hook into something. been some really big fish sighted going into the Hoki the last week or so,

----------


## R93

> Yeah few getting caught at mapourika, Okarito etc but a bit slim up here. Still a few getting caught but the water is crystal clear and bloody low. Hopefully the forecast rain turns up this weekend and I can sink a hook into something. been some really big fish sighted going into the Hoki the last week or so,


Sounds good. 10 weeks off this trip home so I hope to find a couple for the smoker.
Will give ya a bell when home and pick your brains.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

> I can't hold onto 2 x 16' surf rods at the same time but if you'd like to try 1 of my rig's it may solve the problem mate?


Got ya, I was thinking more of boatie, hook up a bait heave it out, rod in holder , beer open ..... Can't understand why I'm loosing bait but not getting bites or fish ....

----------


## Gapped axe

Took some guys out today on a charter for 3hrs. Caught 4 fish, managed to return 2 of them, the 3rd would not descend so I said to take him and the fourth is off to the taxidermist. Some very happy  campers indeed, well especially one of them.

----------


## Chris

> Got ya, I was thinking more of boatie, hook up a bait heave it out, rod in holder , beer open ..... Can't understand why I'm loosing bait but not getting bites or fish ....


Them snapper can be as gentle on the bite as a big ole brown trout taking a fly ,they just come into ya bait & have a chew & you wouldn't know they're there. Wrap some cotton round it a few times stuffs them up & they got a bite hard enough to hook them selves. I use green cotton from $2 shop ,theres a reason I use green too

----------


## Gibo

> Got ya, I was thinking more of boatie, hook up a bait heave it out, rod in holder , beer open ..... Can't understand why I'm loosing bait but not getting bites or fish ....


+1 i was talking off a boat. I like to actively fish and hate recurves so if my rods in the holder its only while im doing something else

----------


## Dundee

Any pics GA?

----------


## veitnamcam

> +1 i was talking off a boat. I like to actively fish and hate recurves so if my rods in the holder its only while im doing something else


No rod holder's in my boat, that goes for the crew too

----------


## Gibo

How do you troll?

----------


## veitnamcam

Handline!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## K95

Faaaarks sake......


DSC_1093

----------


## K95

Caught a good one just now behind your house R93. Pissing with rain, thought it would get them moving and it did.

----------


## time out

I still think snapper fishing sucks  :Sad: 
Went out along Matakana this morning - up to the white triangle marker - following expert advice 
Started about 15m and drifted in to 6m - tried soft bait as well as squid - buggar all but very pleasant conditions 
Went out a bit south of Karewa in 21m - got 4 around 33cm - put lots of small ones back - they were keen on squid 
Got a bit choppy round 2pm - then the anchor warp snapped and we lost a nice Delta anchor and chain - looks like nylon rope doesnt last forever  :Pissed Off:

----------


## stingray

> I still think snapper fishing sucks 
> Went out along Matakana this morning - up to the white triangle marker - following expert advice 
> Started about 15m and drifted in to 6m - tried soft bait as well as squid - buggar all but very pleasant conditions 
> Went out a bit south of Karewa in 21m - got 4 around 33cm - put lots of small ones back - they were keen on squid 
> Got a bit choppy round 2pm - then the anchor warp snapped and we lost a nice Delta anchor and chain - looks like nylon rope doesn’t last forever



what gauge warp were you running? did it snap while you were anchored?

----------


## Nimoy5414

In these day, at north Arabia its hard to get a fish with atleast 3+ kg of weight.

----------

